# C Risager WA 42



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Im trying to tie up a couple of details so can anyone tell me any history about the C Risager callsign GODN WA 42 owned by Neils Thomsen of Whitehaven (olsens1950)
many thanks
D McKay


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

1948 Olsens has owner as Thomas William Dixon, Bransty, W'haven, built 1947.
1956 has Niels Thomsen, with build details changed to 1916 Frederikshaven.


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

Graham Thanks for that ..Well it looks as if Im on the wrong track Neils Thomsen bought a bought from Wick called the Earna ( Danish built) around 1948-50 and I had been wondering if she became the C Risager however it appears not The 1950 Olsens gives 5 boats in WA reg WA 23 Vidar owned by A Thinnesen WA 28 Fenne owned by Hugo Thinnesen WA35 M Aaen owned by Laurids Sorensen WA 42 C Risager and lastly the M K Noer WA 44 owned by Jens Eriksen Noer 
Many thanks
DM


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Earna is not listed in 1948 Olsens, don't know if that helps or not?


----------



## donald mckay (Dec 12, 2006)

*Earna 2*

I got a wee bit more info last night She came into WK 18/11/1948 having been reg LO291 before She was then sold on 9/8/1949 to Mr Neils Thomsen in Whitehaven 30.64 Tons G and N LOA 58.5 ft B 16.4 ft D 6.4 ft built at Fredrikshavn 1900 
She was in the register as Earna 2 in Wick but what happened to her after??


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

C RISAGER was landing intermittently in Fleetwood in 1949. Her largest grossing was £838 from 128 boxes landed on 22 Aug 1949. In 1950 her largest grossing was £508 from 105 boxes landed on 15 Aug.
Gil.


----------

